# Binge Eating and IBS



## Mallory Holt

So, I'm new to this site and I've been looking at the discussions and stuff. I noticed a lot of people say that they don't eat because of IBS and because of this are at a really low weight. Some say they have developed a eating disorder from IBS as they are afraid to eat and won't eat anything until night time. I was surprised by that because in my experience IBS sometimes makes me eat more. I always want to eat what other people are eating and I desire the tempting foods that people tell me not to eat. I hate when someone tells me I can't do something so that just makes me want it more. I get so frustrated and I eat things that I shouldn't eat... even though I know they will make my tummy hurt. Afterwards, I feel guilty and unattractive. I can control myself most of the time so I am not really overweight, but I find it is hard to lose weight because of this. I was wondering if anyone has this problem. I also have a lot of anxiety when it comes to eating and sometimes I feel like I deserve to have abdominal pain because I put it on myself.


----------



## SarahLund

I can really relate to the binge eating issue. Such a vicious circle. Somedays, i only have a better appetite if i've passed a bm that same day. As it brings light relief. When i get a menstrual cycle, i don't eat much cos of the bloated feeling. When you've had to starve just to pass a bm, it's understandable that you're gonna suddenly gorge. It may not sound normal, but there is not much that can be done about it. Also, you lose energy when so ill with i.b.s, so you feel really faint, somethings gotta give. Don't worry, we're going through it WITH YOU.


----------



## Mallory Holt

Thanks so much for your guys support. Its good to know that I'm the only one that struggles with it. I was wondering, do you guys ever look forward to your period cramps? I love getting cramps because it takes my mind off my tummy and numbs the pain. hah, let me know if you want to chat. my email is [email protected]


----------



## BiancaJanette

omg i feel exactly how you guys feel. I love eating and unfortunately i cant have pizza. I hate it when my parents decide to order in the weekend. Then the pizza gets here and i crave it so bad i just take a baby piece..then i decide to take another baby piece. Then i find myself dying of pain 2 hours later







. i know this is a horrible habit and i do feel frustrated when i get sick even though like you mention i feel like i deserved it because im the one who brought this on myself. I just get frustrated sometimes because even with all the strict dieting my stomach explodes out of the nowhere and I feel that it isnt fair that im trying so hard to prevent it and out of the blue it just happens so i decide hey what the heck ill slack my diet off for the day. I guess its ok if you can afford to pay the consequences. Its tough when you decide to abandon your diet and the next day you have a quiz in class..now that is a no no.


----------



## jennym

I totally agree with you all! I can't eat anything in the day as am scared of needing the loo and so eat loads in the evening which then in turn makes my stomach worse in the morning and makes it hard to leave the house on time! I am only 24 and finding it very hard to except that I can't eat what everyone else does and enjoy meals out etc.I can't really imagine how to deal with this situation though?


----------



## Shadowed_Lightning

I used to binge eat all the time, I got a lot better and reduced my appetite about 6 months before I started getting symptoms of IBS. Sometimes my appetite decreases, but then after a few weeks I'm constantly hungry. I find that I get kind of cocky as well, if I haven't been feeling too bad, I'll have more and more things that I shouldn't, like chocolate or having cheese on my pasta (cheese seems to have an immediate effect on me - like pushing an eject button!) and then I regret it so much. My Mum is so unsympathetic, she has no idea what it's like and she just thinks I exaggerate







I met up with my friends at Christmas and the girl who planned it all said we should go for a chinese, as I know that's something that triggers my symptoms, I sent her a message explaining that I'd been diagnosed with something and can't eat certain foods, and Chinese takeaways is one of them. And I asked if we could go to a restaurant where everyone could pick what they want, so I'd have more chance to be able to eat something. She said she'd talk to everyone else, which she did. But they said they wanted to go to the chinese still. So I went, and once you're there it's hard to not eat anything! And it was all you can eat so I had to pay £9 regardless of what I ate. So I had a small plate of the least offensive food and one friend said "I thought you can't eat chinese food". I was so upset, I wish I'd just gone straight home as soon as they said they were going to the Chinese restaurant regardless


----------



## SarahLund

My last flare-up was in the early hours of last friday morning. While i knew it was hard enough to move, i went and ate a goddamn jacket potatoe. At least i had drinks after eating it, but still. I never learn. lol.


----------

